# Getting ready to get fish!



## craigpcdmc (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok so here is the set up!

2-3 mickey mouse platys and a Mystery snail

Would it also be ok to just have 2 platys, a chery barb, a cherry shrimp and a mystery snail or is this to much in a 6 gallon tank*c/p*


----------

